# Android Speech-to-Text Box NOT CLOSING



## DongleBearExplorer (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello, I'm glad that I found this forum because I have an infuriating problem with my phone. I am using a Motorola E 2nd Gen and the problem is that the google voice speech-to-text box cannot be closed, therefore I am unable to access my normal keyboard. I can _use_ the voice keyboard, and delete words, but whenever I try to close the box by tapping the x on the upper righthand corner, nothing happens. I have tried rebooting, clearing the cache, and temporarily disabling google voice, all to no avail. Someone please help me as I am unable to send messages without speaking. 
Note: I am unsure how the problem started, but I noticed it about a day ago.
Here is a link to the picture of the thing that won't close (picture taken frm another forum who had the same problem as me: http://forums.androidcentral.com/at...e-s-voice-text-box-will-not-go-away-25975.jpg)


----------



## Lana07 (Apr 14, 2017)

You mentioned that you have tried disabiling google voice , have you tried doing it by :
Going to Settings -> Language & input -> Default keyboard -> "Set up input methods" ->
Uncheck "Google Voice Typing" ?


----------



## increasepixie33 (Apr 18, 2017)

maybe you can download Google keyboard? Then, in settings find Keyboard & input methods and choose Google Keyboard.


----------

